# A man wakes up in hospital........



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

A man wakes up in hospital, bandaged from head to foot.

The doctor comes in and says 'Ah, I see you've
regained consciousness. Now you probably won't remember, but you were
in a pile-up on the motorway.'

'You're going to be OK, you'll walk again,
everything seems to be OK, but something happened. I'm trying to break this
gently to you, but your willy was chopped off in the wreck and we were
unable to find it.'

Now the bloke groans a bit but the doctor
goes on, 'You've got Â£9000 compensation coming to you and we have the
technology now to build you a new willy that will work as well as your old
one did, better in fact. But the thing is, it doesn't come cheap. It's Â£1000
an inch.'

The bloke perks up at this.

'So the thing is' the doctor says, 'it's for you to decide how many inches
you want. But it's something you'd better discuss with your wife. I mean, if
you had a five inch one before and you decide to go for a nine incher she
might be a bit put out. But if you had a nine inch willy before and you
decide only to invest in a five incher this time she might be disappointed.

So it's important that she plays a role in helping you make the decision.'

So the bloke agrees to talk with his wife, and the doctor comes back the
next day. 'So' says the doctor 'Have you spoken with
your wife?'

'I have.' says the fellow.

'And has she helped you in making the decision?'

'She has' says the bloke.

'And what is it?' asks the doctor. . .

(Scroll Down)

> *

> *

> *

> *

> *

> *

> 'We're having a new kitchen.'


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, she'll get so much more use out of that!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

